# Coimbra storage company?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a reliable storage company in the Coimbra region please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

We've used TSA - Mudanas - Lisboa - Porto - Coimbra - Leiria - Empresas de Mudancas internacionais who have offices in Coimbra for internal moves in Portugal, and would highly recommend them, not sure they do storage but should have contacts, storage I think is more common in the Algarve region


----------

